# Ontario Spring/Summer '13



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Planning my maiden voyage to Ontario on a DIY drive-in trip in search of brook trout. Likely Mid June in the Wawa area. 

First question - is mid-June a good time to go? Or should we look at other dates?

Second question - anyone recommend a book or other source of info?

Yes, I realize "specs" are a tightly guarded secret and I don't mind doing plently of my own homework. That's the fun part! If we strike out, I'll just have to go back again in '14! 

Thx,
Don


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Any creek, stream, lake, river up in that area pretty much has brookies in it. If you find the honey hole you will find brookies in the 3 to 6 pound class and lots of them. On the other side of the coin you can find some of those brookies in the UP but you will have to get off from the easy access areas. In other words you might have to hike in a couple of miles.


----------



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2010)

Bugs horrendous in June.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Thanks for the replies guys! I'll be bringing the best/most deet I can find along with a headnet for the trip. 

Also, I finally got my (almost) 3lb brookie this spring in the UP, now I'm looking for his big brother, the 6lb-er!


----------



## Sisuhntr (Nov 16, 2011)

Assuming Ontario isn't that far off from the UP as far as seasons go, mid June should be a good time. I've had most of my best trout fishing in the UP around that time. Also, very nice Brookie!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Go in May. No bugs, good water temps. Be sure to bring a canoe and portage a couple hours.

Keep an eye on snow conditions though. Sometimes it doesn't melt off the roads until mid-May in the bush.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

> Bugs horrendous in June


was up there the 12th to the 21st of june this year and they weren't bad at all... Weather was kinda cool yet so maybe that kept em down.


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

Bugs weren't bad this year! Hopefully next year will be the same...


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

What a beauty spec there Don. The bugs can be hit or miss in June. You will be there near the time of the Summer Solstice, and it is a cool time of the year to be in this area. The night will last only a short time, still dusk past 11pm, birds chirping at dawn at 3am!!! Sometimes you will need to portage above a section or three of waterfalls to get in to the brookies because of the always present waterwolf (pike). You are liable to also be on or near water containing walleye/pike/perch/whities/ maybe even smallies. I have fished for brookies in streams near Sultan, Chapleau, & Foleyet and these streams receive only light pressure, if any. When you get up there, talk to every local that you can as they can likely aim you towards streams in the Wawa area. Be sure to bring a wide-brimmed hat to wear in conjunction with your headnret to keep the netting off of your ears and neck. Netting laying on the ears? Them frickers will turn your ears into hamburger!!
Thanks for the cool links, below, REG.......SCHWIIIIIIIIIING.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Don,

I was up in Nipigon last year in August and talked to a few people. Seems like alot of the locals key on brookies as their #1 sportfish, to the point that walleyes are just food and northerns are a nuisance. As uptracker pointed out, seems like the avid brookie hunters prefer right after ice out, as the brookies are up shallow. Mid-May to Memorial day was what I heard, though the question in the back of my mind is what are the season restrictions.

Depending on how many guys you have, doing a mothership trip that cruises out on and stays overnight on Nipigon seems like a cool trip. Here is one I saw when researching my trip that looked awesome:
http://www.nighthawkcharters.ca/

I did stop at this guys resort and talked with him for a while. He also has a 55' boat that will take up to 10 guys. He told me he's been on the lake for over 40 years and specializes in chasing brookies and lakers (Like I said, the walleyes and pike are low on their totem pole)
http://www.mccollumsresort.com/

His resort is right on the SE arm of Nipigon. However, this is the most "populated" portion on Nip. 

When I went last August, I stayed here:
http://onamanriverresort.com/
Nipigon is about a 10-15 minute trip downriver and is in a less populated (NE area) of Nip. I understand in the spring, the brookies are tight against the shore and alot of guys work the shore almost like bass fishing tossing spinners, plugs and spoons for them. There is a hook restriction on Lake Nip (barbless for sure, perhaps single hook). At this place, it's best to bring your own boat as Nipigon is a big lake. I was not fond of their rental boats as the ones I used leaked like sieves and the motor kept stalling out. But if you do, be aware it's a 40 mile trip down a gravel road to get there. There are inland lakes in the area around the resort that hold brooks, along with some streams, but as you would imagine, they are not the trophies that Nipigon has.

Lastly, here is another link authored by the guy who wrote that awesome Sutton River trip report. As you know, he is an avowed Brookie freak also, and this trip appears significantly more affordable and comfortable (no Polar Bears):
http://ontariofishingcommunity.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=63633
I see him post frequently also on another website that's mostly about _walleye_s and _central_ to Colorado and as said before, might be a good guy to become friends with.

Hope this helps.


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

Don, just a quick warning. 
When I started going up to Canada for brookies 11 years ago, I all but stopped brook trout fishing in Michigan. I bypass the UP altogether, havent chased brookies in the yoop for years now. If you do well it will spoil you. Since then what was supposed to be a "once a year trip" turned into 2 to 3 or more times a year every year since. Feel free to get a hold of me for tips/ advice, I've paid my dues up there for sure. Its not like you just drive up to a bridge crossing and start catching 5 lb'ers. Like anything, hard work and effort put in pays off.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

REG said:


> Don,
> 
> I was up in Nipigon last year in August and talked to a few people. Seems like alot of the locals key on brookies as their #1 sportfish, to the point that walleyes are just food and northerns are a nuisance. As uptracker pointed out, seems like the avid brookie hunters prefer right after ice out, as the brookies are up shallow. Mid-May to Memorial day was what I heard, though the question in the back of my mind is what are the season restrictions.
> 
> ...


Ton of great info here Bob, thanks a bunch! I'd love to do a fly-in like the one in your last link!! We'll see what time/money allows!
Don


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

brookie~freak said:


> Don, just a quick warning.
> When I started going up to Canada for brookies 11 years ago, I all but stopped brook trout fishing in Michigan. I bypass the UP altogether, havent chased brookies in the yoop for years now. If you do well it will spoil you. Since then what was supposed to be a "once a year trip" turned into 2 to 3 or more times a year every year since. Feel free to get a hold of me for tips/ advice, I've paid my dues up there for sure. Its not like you just drive up to a bridge crossing and start catching 5 lb'ers. Like anything, hard work and effort put in pays off.


Appreciate the warning, and yes I realize you are serious, I have a buddy who's essentially spoiled for walleye/bass/pike now for the same reason - and he's also up to 2-3 trips a year (from 1). 

PM on it's way!

Thanks!
Don


----------



## DReihl9896 (Nov 20, 2012)

Did you figure our where and when you are going yet, Don? Just curious. I've been up north of Wawa for eyes and gators, but not trout. Anyway, I'd love to hear how you do. I've got trout on the brain and a feeling these next couple of months are just going to crawl by.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

I fish North of Wawa for walleye every June...I want to do the brooke trout thing up there bad...

let us know how you do.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

If I can keep my group together (struggling), I'll let you know how we do...

I can't wait for spring, and I'm considering an easy trip with just my daughter just to "see" if all else fails...

Don


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Just to whet your curiosity and ambitions, Don ,






As you know, Don, NR is perhaps the finest road accessable trophy brook trout fishery in the world. As such, this river is tightly managed and regulated by the ON MNR. Management includes seasonal closures with special section closures, use of barbless hook (1) per line and tight bag limits (1 over 22"). The river has been successly managed in successfully maintaining this trophy brook trout fishery for decades. However, of interest, they have well managed this foremost trophy fishery without the apparent "need" for bait restrictions. Or at least I couldn't find any in the latest 2013 ON MNR Regulations. Here's an example
http://ontariofishingcommunity.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=65213

Go figure!


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Thanks for sharing Bob! I'll try to make some time to watch it tonight, as if I really need more motivation (and anticipation) for my trip!! 

Don


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

I watched it last night! WOW!!


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

For your entertainment, here's part 2





They also had NR on an episode of Lindner's Angling Edge, but except for a pike segment I could not find it online. Here is a radio show recording you might find interesting:
http://www.fishncanada.com/content/view/914/66/

Enjoy!!!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Dang, I wish I could go with you and show you some spots. Best of luck to you, hope ya caaaaaatch da beeeeeeeeeeeeeg speck, eh.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

itchn2fish said:


> Dang, I wish I could go with you and show you some spots. Best of luck to you, hope ya caaaaaatch da beeeeeeeeeeeeeg speck, eh.




I love how Canadians pronounce the word trout. It has more vowel sounds than mine, and it's perfect.


----------

